

The Boostrapper’s Dilemma: Navigating A Bold Myth - babyshake
http://alexjmann.com/2009/12/01/the-boostrappers-dilemma-navigating-a-bold-myth/

======
dennykmiu
Great article. Similar to the author's observation, my own experience is that
consumer patterns have changed dramatically in recent years and a new
generation of entrepreneurs is now at the best and unique vantage point to
visualize what their peers need and want. So this is not about solutions
looking for problems or problems looking for solutions. It is about creators
of solutions being also the consumers of solutions ("entre-sumers"). There is
much less need in gambling lots of money and wait to see "if the dog would eat
the dog food". Entrepreneurs are the "alpha" dogs. We are our own "surrogate"
customers which means that we don't need a lot of money to "supersize" our
company anymore. As struggling entrepreneurs, I agree with you wholeheartedly
that our first directive is very simple which is not to get funding but to
acquire customers.

